# Lowes new Commericals



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Has anyone seen lowes new tractor commericals on t.v.? Well if you have not the are advertising "65 years of Troy Bilt Tradition". They also claim high quality for home owners and landscapers. IMO if someone you are paying to cut your lawn and they are a proffesional and using a troy bilt it might be time to hire someone else. But what really ticked me off was that they claim 65 years of tradition. The only tradition I could think of is mtd buying what were good brand tractors and putting there name on the low priced crap, with the execption of Cub Cadet which is a damn fine tractor.

Just my $.02

Adam


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I seen that last night and when i said lairs the wife look at all  and said why you say that. So i had to explain it to her that its just a name now.
Jody


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, I see the Lowes commercials, and it's exciting because I get to see my HGT2548 Husqvarna on TV. The emphasize that Lowes places on Troy-Built is understandable, the market is HUGE. Primarily, the big box stores sell price. People, by and large, look for the best price. Also, it's hard for most people to know the difference between a Troy-Built and a Cub Cadet. "Quality" is not easily recognized by the masses. And, in some cases, it's subjective. For example, I know why my HGT2548 constitutes better quality than a Troy-Built, but I do NOt know why a $3,300 John Deere is better than my $2,300 Husqvarna. I went for the lower price, it's all relative.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I think of Troybilt for there garden tillers.I have a Troybilt horse from 1984.It is still as good as new after all these years.I never did see a Troybilt tractor that I was impressed with.However Bolens was a well built tractor.Its ashame where Bolens has went.The Troybilt tillers are still well built just that they have some cheaper offerings in the bunch now.I do not feel that Cub Cadet has went cheap however.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Bolens still making tractors?[sorry, someone using the Bolens NAME on a tractor?]

Almost bought one a few years ago. Nice tractor, just was not at the right time.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

What is it with some of you and MTD? It is not their fault Bolens went out of business. It is not their fault Troy Bilt was bought out, then declared bankruptcy. They took advantage of someone elses bad management, and have been successful. They provide a low cost product. Many , many people buy them. As everyone talks of outsourcing jobs to other countires, they still employ probably thousands of people across many factories. If you don't want an MTD product, go ahead and buy Simplicity, John Deere, Toro. etc. You should not slam a good american company, and the people who buy those tractors. And if you don't like the Lowes add, turn the channel. I don't shop at Wal Mart due to the China issue, stop shopping at Lowes if you don't like them selling MTD. :tellyou: :tellyou:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

markfnc I have an MTD its a Cub Cadet, what we was talking about is they are saying that the Troy Bilts are built as good as they were then and that they have 65 years behind there belt. They are not built as good ,and MTD has not own therm for 65 years. You can buy a cheap MTD and have the same mower as the Troy Bilt and save the extra money. Thats what I'm saying.
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark
It would be like when diamler-benz bought out chrysler. If they stopped importing mercedes from germany and rebadged a neon as a mercedes would you be fooled? This is what mtd has done with the name bolens. The new bolens in no way mirrors it's former self. They speak of "since 1850" these new bolens share nothing with that heritage, except maybe the air in the tires.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

willie nunez says -- ." For example, I know why my HGT2548 constitutes better quality than a Troy-Built, but I do NOt know why a $3,300 John Deere is better than my $2,300 Husqvarna. I went for the lower price, it's all relative".- willie -- except for different paint technology you only BELEIVE that your husquvarna is better quality than a troybilt-- the Troybilts and Bolens have been relegated to cheaper looking materials - not cheaper quality per dollar , and a different and a tacky paint scheme- if the Husquer-doo was painted a tacky black and green scheme ala the Bolens paint scheme - it would look cheap also-- on both these forums we hear from guys who have been using Murrays for years - they are NOT attractive -- they look cheap and tacky- they seem to be lasting for years after the ugly paint fades almost completely away-- IMO , only use can provide a more realistic test of bang for thr buck and duarbility - not marketing hype --


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

bigL,
The only opinion one can offer is based on knowledge and experience which is gained up to the date of the opinion. I would hope that everyone will take this into consideration.
The dollar value of selecting a high-quality paint job is subjective. The powder-coated mowing deck and the nice orange paint job was worth a significant amount to me, while others may not care for it. Obviously, any point of comparison, mechanical or cosmetic, can influence the value(to the buyer). I could've bought a Troybilt Horse, but I chose the Husqvara. Someone else chose the Troybilt. How durable is my Husky? I'll know in 10 years, maybe sooner. All I know is that I'm very satisfied with my decision. And, I suspect that the guy that bought the Troybilt is equally as satisfied. It's a great industry, it offers a tractor for everyone.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Just to clear up a general misunderstanding about bolens, FMC bought Bolens after WWII and continued building both 2 wheel and 4 wheel tractors. The tube frames were made from 1962 to 1978 with a few mods such as increased HP. The large frames still commmand big bucks today. An HT series brings well over $2000 and probably needs some work. Bolens was bought up by gardenway in the early '80's and continued to build real heavy duty tractors under the bolens name. Gardenway was later bought out by troy-bilt who continued to build bolens tractors. They then began using the troy-bilt name on their tractors even though the design was totally bolens. The tractors continued to be "bolens" while the tillers remained true troy-bilt. When MTD took control, they wanted to keep "cub" their premium machine and made the troy-bilt a lessor tractor. The troy-bilt tillers remainned close to what they had always been just as cub cadet did. I believe MTD acquired troy-bilt for the tillers and not really the tractors but since they had the rights to both the troy-bilt and bolens names decided to put them to use.


----------

